# Anyone Demo the BT Mosquito?



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Curious about the usual details that skiff folk fixate upon.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I did!

It's skinny but very stable and hit a very dry 33mph with 2 big guys. 

We ran through other boats wake TRYING to soak ourselves but couldn't do it. 

Fit and finish was tip-top, of course. Solid, elegant skiff. Loved it.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

We were in the side console, btw. Wide open, super clean. 

There was obviously less floor space in the center console, but I didn't feel crowded. I'm nearly 250 lbs and walked the gunwales without dipping my toes or throwing my buddy off the platform.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

What was the wind speed, and direction in relationship to the boat, during your test?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Was anyone able to hop up on the poling platform and push around a bit?


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> What was the wind speed, and direction in relationship to the boat, during your test?


Almost no wind, at all. Light intermittent breezes. 

AND, that screen grab is from Snapchat, which lists the elevation at my kitchen table at 7 feet below sea level, so it's not NASA-level instrumentation. 

A gentleman who tested it before me went solo, and he said he had it "over 35," and he had the benefit of reading the on-board gauges, so that is dependable information.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

E-money said:


> Was anyone able to hop up on the poling platform and push around a bit?


I did not pole it, but a gentleman who did said it poled just as easily and nimbly as his BT Micro and that it tracked a little straighter, even. 

Again, almost no wind on the flat where it was poled.


----------



## Last Flat (Dec 8, 2015)

duppyzafari said:


> I did not pole it, but a gentleman who did said it poled just as easily and nimbly as his BT Micro and that it tracked a little straighter, even.
> 
> Again, almost no wind on the flat where it was poled.


Did you get a price for each model?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

They had on instagram that is would be 26.5k for a side console with 60hp and 28k for center console with jumpseat. They followed it by saying "Limited time with all information to be posted on our website" so the price may not stay there for long.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Last Flat said:


> Did you get a price for each model?


E-Money is right on the money about the money. 

26.5/28 for BMT - that's introductory pricing with standard appointments.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

They should offer it in a tiller


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Any idea of the beam width?


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's some shots of the two skiffs that were at the owners tournament. Side and center consoles powered by Etec and Suzuki 60s. They'll have a lot of better pics on the website this week. And, yes, a tiller version is available starting with 30hp.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

didn't ride but looked. A lot of cools stuff done since my Strike came out like drainage channels in cockpit, reverse rod storage tubes so you can grab from bow and my favorite was the easy access wiring. You could be standing outside your boat and get to all your wiring. No more flashlights and hanging upside down in your bilge to get to stuff. I really liked that. Liked like a great 2 person skinny water machine.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

This thing looks awesome. I wanna take one for a spin. Might be the Osprey upgrade one day.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you have an accurate draft? Compared to their B&W pic on Instagram, it looks like in the above photo of the guide green hull, the tabs are pretty much buried under water. The Instagram shot shows the actuator completely out of the water?

Over all the skiff looks really nice.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks nice


Why would you waste the money and seadek the inside of a hatch lid.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Seadek on the underside of the hatches? Is this a boat for fishing or a boat to match your Land Rover?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Looks nice
> 
> 
> Why would you waste the money and seadek the inside of a hatch lid.


Same reason the trunk of my Deville is lined with purple velvet. Kidding, I don't have a Cadillac.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

The interior seadek is obviously extravagantly beautiful, but it did make closing hatches and moving around on top of the deck hatches much quieter. 

Stealth is the prime objective for the skiff - rattling hatches and loud cooler slams are not well-received by tailing reds in the mosquito lagoon. 

I'm sure you could strike that line item from your build sheet if you'd prefer.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Those Seadek pads are a standard item and included with the base price of the boat. If you've ever had a fidgety angler dancing around on a creaking hatch lid you'll understand why this is such a well thought out idea.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

The info page for the Mosquito is up on the website for those who have not seen it yet.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

The SeaDek should eliminate hatch gaskets. I have struggled with gasket material in the past. It has dried up and deteriorated or completely peeled off on my other boat. The hatches were not very dry to begin with on that skiff and got a lot worse as the gaskets failed. SeaDek might work better.

It would be a better place to stick flies instead of tearing up the under gunnel SeaDek


----------



## js555 (Aug 21, 2015)

Sea deck on the undersides of the hatches might seem silly but I think they would keep the sound down and the hatches cooler... these guys think ahead I feel.
Damn great idea in my opinion... And besides it is all about the finishing touches.
Good job BT !


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

This is without a doubt my next boat.... if I can convince the wife. Maybe if I will agree to a baby number 3 she will let me get the boat as a trade.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmm, might be a B2 up for sale soon. This could be the only replacement I have seen. Simple, clean and side console option


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Just got done looking at their website. I really don't understand why these companies (not just BT) don't show the bottom of these hulls on their website.... I'm sure I'm not the only one who would like to see a shot of a flipped hull in front and profile view. To me all the hatches, consoles, cushions, are secondary. @duppyzafari does this boat have any spray rail? Hard to tell how much overhang the cap has from the pics on their site.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Just got done looking at their website. I really don't understand why these companies (not just BT) don't show the bottom of these hulls on their website.... I'm sure I'm not the only one who would like to see a shot of a flipped hull in front and profile view. To me all the hatches, consoles, cushions, are secondary. @duppyzafari does this boat have any spray rail? Hard to tell how much overhang the cap has from the pics on their site.


I think a lot of the reason for not showing the full underside of the hull, especially in newer models, is to keep competitors from copying ideas and design.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah you never know when your intellectual property is at risk.........


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Seadeck under decks _I initially thought was a bit much but_ after thinking about it should deaden any creaking extra noise from hatches. My hatches creak a bit when I walk around on them and it freaks me out when on tailers close in to the boat. I asked them about it and those actually are the water seal on the hatches. No gaskets. The sea deck presses into the molded openings.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Regarding the sea dek on the hatches, maybe, but more weight and if the sea dek sheet adhesive fails it will be messy and expensive. Noisy hatches are caused by poor fitment/hinges or worn out hatch gaskets.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

This is the only picture of the hull I could find. It was posted on the BT Facebook page a few weeks ago. 

View attachment 2512


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Does Sea Deck Mildew?


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Just got done looking at their website. I really don't understand why these companies (not just BT) don't show the bottom of these hulls on their website.... I'm sure I'm not the only one who would like to see a shot of a flipped hull in front and profile view. To me all the hatches, consoles, cushions, are secondary. @duppyzafari does this boat have any spray rail? Hard to tell how much overhang the cap has from the pics on their site.


I climbed in from the dock above, so I didn't have an angle to see the bow flare or rail design. 

I can tell you that I was in my normal street clothes, and was as dry as a bone when I climbed back out. We intentionally ran the mosquito at wake caused by bigger boats in an effort to test the spray. Solid, dry, and an incredible pleasure to drive.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smart business decision not to show every detail on web. As much as I like to see everything, the web is for tire kickers. If it interest you enough you will make a visit when ready and thats when they get a shot to sell you a skiff. 
The seadek under hatches i doubt will ever fail.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

sea den adhesive is far stronger than adhesive for gaskets. 


sjrobin said:


> Regarding the sea dek on the hatches, maybe, but more weight and if the sea dek sheet adhesive fails it will be messy and expensive. Noisy hatches are caused by poor fitment/hinges or worn out hatch gaskets.


 All of the sea dek on that boat cannot even weigh 1 pound. Adhesive failure is not an issue - you'll be cursing it when trying to remove it - much less worrying about it failing. It's actually a really interesting idea as you no longer have a gasket - which will fail.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

EdK13 said:


> Does Sea Deck Mildew?


I have SeaDek on my larger boat along the cockpit sides and if left unattended for long it will begin to mildew. You would have to make sure the same doesn't happen inside an closed compartment or hatch.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like a nice skiff. Do they offer a version without the rear storage drop in setup? Seems like there would be a lot of extra storage space under the rear deck without those molded in liners. Those small bins wouldn't be enough for me.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Getting one-


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

EdK13 said:


> Getting one-


Good for you EdK13! Sweet looking skiff. Can't tell you how refreshing it is to see a fella post for info and then actually pull the trigger on a nice skiff, versus the paintywaist tire kicker.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Working on the electronics. Like to try and pull off dual purpose electronics so I can do a little fresh water.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Would love to see a few of these show up around Pine Island Sound area to check out.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Two of the first 12 being built right now are going to Pine Island. There will also be a pair of Mosquitoes on display at the Ft Myers boat show next month.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome! There might be 3 here shortly if a good friend of mine pulls the trigger. Unless he already did and didn't tell me. HHaa. It will be primarily be used in matlacha/pine island/ estero bay.


----------

